# Midwest Furfest?



## chipuplover (Aug 4, 2009)

Who all is going to MFF this year? 

I am looking for two roommates for the Hampton Inn & Suites Lincolnshire(the overflow hotel). I booked the the 2 bed suite for Thursday to Sunday. I have 1 friend coming with me, so there will be 4 in the room. There is a sofa bed, as well as a lounge chair and a kitchen so there should be plenty of room for everyone. 

No drinking will be permitted, because my friend is under 21. 

The price is $107 per person if I can get 2 roommates. The cost is split evenly and I am not charging anymore than the actual cost, divided by 4. Let me know if you're interested, I'd love to have you. :3

EDIT:
ROOM IS FULL. THANKS!!


----------



## Itsuya (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll be going~ Wish I could help but I've got a room already c: At that hotel too so maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 5, 2009)

That would be fun.  It's my first ever furry con, but not my first ever convention.  I'll be in a fursuit too.  It's a black and white tuxedo cat with blue eyes.  If you see me, I love huggles!


----------



## Itsuya (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll be sure to! If you see the baddie in my icon or a black/grey cheetah with blue hair, you can attack me ;D


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 5, 2009)

Better be prepared for some attackage!  lol


----------



## Sturg-Psycho (Aug 6, 2009)

kabooooom!!!!!!


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be there, and it'll be my first con too, because I live about 35 minutes away from Wheeling and only have to take IL-53 to Dundee to Milwaukee.  Look for me, although the only defining feature about me will be that I'll have a orange and dark grey fox tail. Other than that, I'll look like a metalhead/stoner XD. If you think you see me, feel free to come up to me!


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 8, 2009)

I should be there, I already got a spot on a room share and reg'ed.  Look for me in my new skunk fursuit (not done yet boo, I'll update with pics sometime later)! IM IN A DUUUR SUIT, my skunk suit I guess never came through in time ;_;

Anyone planning on going to the fursuit ice skating on that Friday? I'll be there for that fo sho.

E: name/badge tag should read Nakkers


----------



## chipuplover (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't know about the fursuit ice skating!  I'd love to do that, if I didn't think I'd fall on my face.  I'm terrible at skating because I have super messed up ankles.


----------



## Istanbul (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going to try very hard to be there.


----------



## adamskient (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey there! I'll be attending this year, and it will be the first convention of any sort I've attended. I have no fursuit, but I'll wear my wolf paw slippers!

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Nattea (Sep 21, 2009)

I really wish I could go, but my family doesn't have the money at this point in time. Plus, they say I'm not old enough. Which I'm 13, so...? I dunno, it pisses me off. I REALLY want to go. Like...I really do. If I could...-headdesk-

I live in redneck Missouri, so it's...the closet con. -sigh-


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 21, 2009)

Correction to my previous post: I *will* be there.


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 21, 2009)

chipuplover said:


> I didn't know about the fursuit ice skating!  I'd love to do that, if I didn't think I'd fall on my face.  I'm terrible at skating because I have super messed up ankles.



soooooooo! You should come anyway! It'll be a lot of fun. This is /not/ a part of the con tho, just something a bunch of furs put together by themselves while the con is going every year.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll deffinatly consider it.  It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Rikki44 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd love to go, I've never been to one.  When and where is this?  I don't have a fur suit either yet, but I have Gorilla Slippers.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 22, 2009)

The convention website is http://www.furfest.org/ I hope that helps.  I hope you can make it.


----------



## adamskient (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there! 

I'm heading to MFF from East Troy, WI. Here's the idea - I drive a '93 Buick Roadmaster Estate wagon (it's huge!), and so far it's just me in it. I figured it would be a bit more eco-friendly, not to mention more fun, to have some other folks along for the ride! I'd be willing to go around 20 or so miles out of the way to pick anyone up if need be. I really hate solo car rides. There's room for 7 other people and some of their stuff. 

Let me know if you'd be interested in carpooling!


----------



## Rikki44 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi adamskient, yea I would definately be interested.  I live in West Allis not to far from you.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 28, 2009)

i am going to be there  hopefully i can find a room   cuase i am Broke


----------



## Shukit (Oct 1, 2009)

This'll be my first con ever, and I live very close so I won't be sharing a hotel with you </3 Sorry I can't help there. But I'd love hugs if I could find you!!! I won't be in a suit so I don't know how you'll recognize me... XD


----------



## Rabid_Rabbit (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be departing from Hannibal, MO. I'm willing to share rides and rooms as long as your location can be reached within 100 miles, and you're located more north or south than west of me. East of course is no problem. If you are west of me, I'd like to arrange it so that you are providing the transportation, so it will cut gas costs the most. I -desperately- need a roommate, or else I won't be able to attend. I'm quiet, I don't party, and I generally mind my business. I haven't ever been to a convention. Please contact me at iapyx20@hotmail.com


----------



## Uro (Oct 8, 2009)

Nattea said:


> I really wish I could go, but my family doesn't have the money at this point in time. Plus, they say I'm not old enough. Which I'm 13, so...? I dunno, it pisses me off. I REALLY want to go. Like...I really do. If I could...-headdesk-
> 
> I live in redneck Missouri, so it's...the closet con. -sigh-



You are too young.


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 9, 2009)

Uro said:


> You are too young.



No, he's too young to go to FOXmas. He's just fine to go to MFF, he's just too young to view adult art or attend adults-only panels.

Remember, furry cons aren't just for grownups.


----------



## Uro (Oct 12, 2009)

Istanbul said:


> No, he's too young to go to FOXmas. He's just fine to go to MFF, he's just too young to view adult art or attend adults-only panels.
> 
> Remember, furry cons aren't just for grownups.



True, but it seems cons are geared more towards adults. Or at the very least borderline inappropriate for people that aren't in high school yet (in my opinion at least). And I don't think he'd want his parents following him everywhere. x3  

But then again I've never been to a con when I was under 18 so I am more than likely wrong.


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 21, 2009)

merr i personally would really like to go cuz I live in CT and that is failry close enough :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 21, 2009)

i wish there was something closer to me


----------



## Olmec (Oct 23, 2009)

Heh, if anybody's driving through the Cincinnati area and wants to pick up a con virgin, hit me up! :3

AIM: LongLiveOlmec

I have registration and a room, I just need to be able to get to the damn thing! =P


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 23, 2009)

plannin on goin to this


----------



## Vintage (Oct 24, 2009)

driving up from northwest arkansas thanksgiving day. pm me to request a rideshare. i'm already driving one individual, and i may have room for one or two more depending on how much stuff i bring.


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 27, 2009)

if I can get a room with someone I'd be golden


----------



## Rikki44 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello, I already did the registration and paid the admission.  Now all that is left is to book a room.  I noticed there are people on here looking for a room, so if you are interested in going in on one let me know.  Please send me a private message, and then we could exchange contact information.  The only thing I require is that you are 18 or older of course.  Thanx in advance!!


----------



## Defcat (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm definitely going! But the group that I got going up already has a couple rooms. I can't wait though!


----------



## Oci (Nov 2, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I'll be there, and it'll be my first con too, because I live about 35 minutes away from Wheeling and only have to take IL-53 to Dundee to Milwaukee.



Ditto at first con, though I can drive straight down Milwaukee to get there in about 20 minutes as Google tells me.

Anywho, I'm not really well defined aside from being ~6'3, thin-black-rim glasses, dirty-blonde hair, I _might_ have some facial hair being it's No-shave November at our school, likely to have a brown leather jacket with white and lighter-brown stripes down the arms and across the chest... oh, and if you hear me I tend to have an absurdly odd accent.


----------



## Danale (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to Midwest Furfest! I'm a little scared since it's my first con, but I want to meet new people!


----------



## FireFeathers (Nov 10, 2009)

My first furry con; ironically, i'll be going with ^^^^^ above me here. Hi Danale! *waves*

Weee apparently might be kinda doing sketches or some zanyness like that?  Hell, i can't say no to money.  I'm dressing up as a big ol' nothing.


----------



## epeppin (Nov 11, 2009)

My first con 2 :3 going with bunch o peeps, its almost here!


----------



## XanderJL (Nov 12, 2009)

wootz. my first con too. i knows alot of furs i met who already went there so many times... >.> going to be there with a nice wolf tail and maybe my cheap blue collar on  ill probably be wearing my wolf graphic shirt the first day. say hi-s if you can spot me


----------



## Telnac (Nov 12, 2009)

I've finally made the choice to go.  I'll only be there Friday, tho.  (That weekend is my last in the Midwest, and I'm spending Saturday with my gf & Sunday with local non-fur friends.)


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 12, 2009)

Find me.


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 14, 2009)

lok to me like inless i can find a new  ride that is willing to  work on the $40  gas money i have  that i am likely not going  my  pervious ride has been  straped with money trouble


----------



## arphalia (Nov 16, 2009)

*furiously waves* I'm going. No Dealer's Room this year but I'll have stuff in the Art Show.  I get to wander around for once!


----------



## onai (Nov 17, 2009)

Seeyah there! ^^


----------



## epeppin (Nov 24, 2009)

OMG MFF WAS awesome


----------



## Oci (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, it was a good.

Now the question is how long until this sticky is unstuck?


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Nov 25, 2009)

Oci said:


> Yep, it was a good.
> 
> Now the question is how long until this sticky is unstuck?




Given furries and their penchant for umm..'stickiness' ...it might be a while till they get un-stuck from each other.


----------



## Shumanki (Nov 29, 2009)

lol although i know this is for last year, i can't wait for next year...it's going to be the first con i'll be to ever...since it's going to be in november, i'll be surprised if i don't have money for it by then lol


----------

